# GIMP Images, Artwork



## Chapter: Limp Bizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

http://www.gimp.org/ <--- this is pretty much a free (not-quite-so-good-but-still-pretty-good) photoshop.

I rendered a sketch of a SM(http://i186.photobucket.com/albums/x209/Firenze_xaio/Stage4.jpg <--this one) and IMHO did a pretty god job of it
Edit: Photoshop is more about photos, GIMP is an image manipulator.


----------



## Chapter: Limp Bizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

Needs a bit of work still, mainly the shading, gradients, etc.


----------



## Kinky Styles (Mar 19, 2011)

It's not a bad start mate. I think you've got the Bolter sorted out pretty well. I think the major problem is that lots of areas are easy to recognise as just a few quick strokes with a brush.

After briefly looking over it here's a few things I'd suggest..

First, the background is lacking a huge amount of detail. On the plus side what you have there can easily be edited to achieve a better quality. Try just looking at images on fire and explosions; look at the tones. As well as reds, there are blacks, oranges and yellows. Try to be a bit more defined with your detail and maybe add some debris too, to show what the target was.

Also, you rarely ever see a sky with such a large block of one colour. Just try blurring a couple more tones to add some realism into the image.

Next I would work on the red markings painted onto the marine. I would say that they either need to be a lot more defined or much more blurred, depending on the style you're going for. Also, the black shading on the chest looks out of place, particularly considering it doesn't go to the edges. Typically, a marine will have a picture of an aquila or skull; at least some kind simple motif.

I think these are the primary issues at the most. If you can work on those than we can progress from there. It's not a bad start, and everybody begins from somewhere. Keep it up mate.


----------



## StudioColrouphobia (Apr 5, 2009)

Photoshop was originally meant to help photographers to adjust photos.
Today it is pretty much THE art-programme used by a large majority of digital painters.

But GIMP is also a good alternative. Just as Painter or Open Canvas.

Nice rendering, you should commit an practice GIMP alot, then you start learning tricks nd THEN you can start doing REALLY impressive works with it 

(I spent 7 years learning Photoshop before I even got a graphic tablet and pen, but it really has its advantages knowing the programme from the inside out)


----------



## Chapter: Limp Bizkit (Aug 2, 2010)

yeah, it's a work in progress. I'm going to work on it tomorrow, the shading's going to go across the legs, arms, etc.


----------

